# Resume download from PART file in firefox down them all



## elenec (Feb 29, 2008)

How can I resume a download using only a PART file? I was downloading 800 MB file which was interrupted due to some reason and entry was also deleted from DTA. Fortunately, I noticed that it still has .exe.PART file which is about 400 MB. Now I want to resume that download with this PART file. How can I do that? Any suggestions? Ideas?

Regards,
Elenec


----------



## dhanusaud (Feb 29, 2008)

It is imppossible to recover the corrupt downloads.

Next time use a serious download manager that supports resume, like Flashget, FDM or Mass Downloader.


----------

